# G Loomis NRX Line recommendation



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Howdy

What lines are folks liking for the loomis nrx 8 wt?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

My buddy likes the Bermuda triangle royal wulff on his 8 NRX


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a 7 and 8 and recently switched from 
Wulff TT over to a orange Jim Teeny salt water sight line and really like it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Wulff triangle taper all the way.  I've fished many lines and for a floating salt line, there is no better line out there.  

Teeny are great too and i own several, but mainly intermediate sink tip that I use for tarpon.  The TST line is killer.  It loads great and is easy to cast.  Plus, Jim is the man.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I've heard awesome things about the Royal Wulff lines, I've always wanted to try them out...but my NRX 8wt currently has Cortland Tropic Plus redfish taper. I also have the Cortland Liquid Crystal flats taper (it's completely clear and see through!) I really like the Cortland lines, they've worked great for everything I've used them for. Another thing I really like, I never have problems with memory in the line.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Wulff triangle taper all the way.  I've fished many lines and for a floating salt line, there is no better line out there.
> 
> Teeny are great too and i own several, but mainly intermediate sink tip that I use for tarpon.  The TST line is killer.  It loads great and is easy to cast.  Plus, Jim is the man.


Do you over line the NRX? I find the Wullf to be a tad light. I use SA redfisf taper.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> > Wulff triangle taper all the way.  I've fished many lines and for a floating salt line, there is no better line out there.
> >
> > Teeny are great too and i own several, but mainly intermediate sink tip that I use for tarpon.  The TST line is killer.  It loads great and is easy to cast.  Plus, Jim is the man.
> 
> ...


I don't overline any of my floating lines. Most lines have enough grains in them and do not need it. Wulff lines have a pretty good head on them that can be trimmed back, but I don't trim them either.

Now intermediate and sink lines I do overline - they are much easier to pick up and shoot in one or two false casts.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a NRX 8wt I fish often. I use the Royal Wuffle and it's a perfect match. The 8wt is not under weight and puts the fly out there.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I recently had a casting lesson with Flip Pallot. After laying out two decent casts, Flip says “nice, but why are you over lined?” I very politely told him I did not think I was and that the line I was using was a Rio Quickshooter BF line 8 weight with a 295 grain head on my NRX 8. He told me my grip was not too tight yet my rod tip was recoiling like mad and that a lighter line with a 250 grain weight would probably work better for me. He said the rod could not support the weight of the head.

He went to his truck and let me try out an orange Tenny line with close to a 250 grain head on the same rod. It made a great difference. He told me as I had heard before that many line companies these days pay no attention to guidelines for fly line grain weights that were made long ago. A few more casts with the lighter line and I was a believer. 

Off subject, but interesting, I asked Flip why the orange line. He told me point blank that when he has a problem he knows the problem is at the tip, with a blue sky and a blue line he cannot see the line coming off the tip and has no idea what the loop looks like. I then asked him does he really watch his back cast on every cast? He said no, but when he gets into trouble he wants to see his loop and by looking into a blue sky with orange line it sticks out plain as day.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

redjim - that's a great tip (no pun intended) from Flip. Watching the fly line is very helpful if you are running into problems with your cast. The important thing in this is knowing what correction to make - that's the part that takes time. Lefty has a good back on casting that points out common mistakes and how to correct them. I pretty much can take a look at my loop and know immediately where I am slacking off in my technique.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I do own and fish the NRX 8wt in a four piece. I was using the RIO Bonefish Taper WF8F until a few months ago and was very comfortable with it in calm weather. Most of my casting is for back country Reds and when I can find one, Bonefish. Because of occasional need to beat windy conditions in Florida Bay and Mosquito Lagoon, I am now using an Airflo Ridge Bonefish taper which I quite like for that use. I understand it is maybe a half size heavy. I've not tried a Redfish taper to date.
Flip is a personal friend and I feel he is correct on the subject previously mentioned. I simply want a bit of over load for my use. And yes he does like an orange line. Lot's of my other fly fishing friends are afraid it will spook fish. I really don't think it is a real worry.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Appreciate the input. Just got a pair of shark waves to test, one fresh, one salt. Will report.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I fish the NRX 8wt and I will add another vote for the Airflo bonefish line. The Rio Redfish and the Wulff TT are good choices but I like the Airflo best in the WF Floating 8wt. Also tried the Bruce Chard textured which I really like to cast but the texture makes noise in the guides when you strip and I have seen it spook shallow fish.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

"Also tried the Bruce Chard textured which I really like to cast but the texture makes noise in the guides when you strip and I have seen it spook shallow fish"
I wish MY hearing was that good!! LOL
Try an SA GPX line if you can get hold of one. I put one on a 5wt BVK, casts like a bullet.


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

I've thrown a ton of lines on my 8 wt NRX but my absolute favorite is the 9 wt Amp Bonefish line. Yes it's a line size heavy, but it loads the road well and throws darts.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Wulff BTT. Just yesterday took a virtually new Flats Pro off my NRX-1 and replaced it with a BTT. Way too much memory in the Flats Pro. Changed another one to BTT as well.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

I like Bruce Chard’s lines on my NRX’s. Either the SA Amplitude Grand Slam or
Airflo’s Tropical Punch.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I just put SA bonefish on my 8 wt and really like it. Never been a fan of the heavier lines.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Cortland Redfish has been working good for me on that rod.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

Rio Flats Pro all day on my NRX 7wt and 8wt


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Cortland Liquid Crystal, I have the blue one and it works very well on my NRX 8 wt. This line is starting to get old and I am thinking of trying one of the Wulff lines. An orange line is also a good idea. I have caught a lot of brown trout on neon orange line and if any fish is going to be spooked, it is that one. The instant recognition of the orange line helps a lot of things like casting, targeting and placement.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I had good experiences with the Airflo Ridge line on my 8wt NRX. I'm throwing a Rio Summer Redfish line right now...it does the job but is nothing special...


----------

